# Lancaster Co.



## jeff155645 (Apr 29, 2016)

Any one in Lancaster finding anything Im wanting to get into morel hunting not sure where / when to start. Thanks


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jeff155645 said:


> Any one in Lancaster finding anything Im wanting to get into morel hunting not sure where / when to start. Thanks


Howdy @jeff155645 
Wade here...
i to would like to here a Report from Lancaster..
From my experience Hunting in Lancaster county.. im gonna say that Morels are just beginning there..
and will be Really Popping more and more each day over the next 10 days..
i say this because Lancaster Pennsylvania very interestingly always 
Mirrors Our climate and Progression here in my Home Hunting area Bloomington Indiana, Monroe county 
so i say get out there look for small finger and thumb size Now..and the bigger ones will find you themselves..
look everywhere..
perhaps more so near wet areas Sycamore, and dyeing ash and elm trees
also western Pennsylvania have been finding some on Ridge tops..
so try hi and low..you will get a feel for it


----------



## jeff155645 (Apr 29, 2016)

wade said:


> Howdy @jeff155645
> Wade here...
> i to would like to here a Report from Lancaster..
> From my experience Hunting in Lancaster county.. im gonna say that Morels are just beginning there..
> ...


Wade thanks for the info we are going out today to see what we can find. Jeff


----------



## jessica28 (Apr 11, 2013)

I live in chester county, about an hour east of Lancaster. We found the most morels in one day ever on Sunday. Bunch of blondes. I went back today as we left many small ones and there was nothing. Zip. It did frost a bit last night.


----------



## jessica28 (Apr 11, 2013)

We also found huge spring morels. Which from reading about them in “All that the rain promises and more” that they can be toxic if eaten in big quantities and also don’t taste as good as true morels. So I tossed them. :/


----------



## Fred Heinly (Apr 28, 2020)

Near Reading,Pa. here, so far nothing. New to this though, so may have to try other spots. Seems to have been too cold and wet here, just my guess.


----------



## Michael P Hannigan (Apr 9, 2020)

Any finds in Lancaster co.?


----------

